

Apple Fanboy = Religious Fanatic? - evac
http://www.neurosciencemarketing.com/blog/articles/apple-fanboy-religious-fanatic.htm?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzRss&utm_campaign=neuromarketing

======
michaelcampbell
This isn't unique to Apple; there have been several studies over the last few
years about how certain brands have passed some threshold of triggering the
same brain waves as cultists have. I don't have any citations, and for that I
apologize, but one show my wife and I watched said a very few have done this.
The brands mentioned were, if I remember correctly, Apple, Linux, Nike,
Volkswagon, and Coke.

